# Which slim 9mm pocket pistol would you buy



## hideit

Which would you buy and why?


----------



## chessail77

S&W Shield....numerous reviews from actual owners are solid, lifetime warranty and excellent customer service, hard to find but seems worth it


----------



## NWMarc

My 9mm Shield, very concealable and easy to carry. Not much bigger than many of the 380 pistols


----------



## hideit

lets keep the votes rolling in


----------



## mwbackus

Kahr PM9


----------



## Ala Tom

*None of these!*

Why a Pocket Pistol? Won't 'small' do? I thought I wanted this type of pistol a few months ago and went looking. Many of these had not yet come on the market. I tried the 709 Slim and hated it. Couldn't hit anything with it. Its slim size made it difficult to grasp well so my shots were off due to the effects of bad grip and recoil. I tried an M&P9c but it wasn't as smooth as I expected. Recently I considered the Nano but rejected it after hearing reports that "limp wristing" was a common problem due to difficulty in gripping it.

The best 9 mm I found was the Ruger SR9c which did indeed fit in my pocket and was easy to grip firmly and shoot accurately. But when I went in to buy it, they had a SR40c (identical size and shape, more power) and only about $20 more. I bought the Ruger SR40C instead. But I use an IWB rather than just stuffing it in my pocket. I have stuffed it in my pocket for a short time as when walking the dog late at night on a weekend when there is commotion in the neighborhood.

I am considering a small gun again for use in an ankle holster in the car. Maybe a Glock 26 or 27. I shot the 26 well and liked its feel, just not as much as I liked the feel of the SR9C. Can I shoot the 26 (9mm) more accurately than the 27 (.40)? Maybe they are about the same for a Center of Mass shot. I feel if there are no other factors in a trade-off, a 40 is preferable than a 9 for defense.


----------



## berettatoter

I had to go with the Nano! I do not own one, but I did shoot one and fell in love. Now, to come up with the cash to be able to add it to my other Berettas! Damn, that's hard to do these days.


----------



## ponzer04

I went S&W due to the fact that I own an LC9. the LC9 is a very good pistol and I shoot it well. I think I would prefer the S&W or that could just be a grass is greener on the other side thing. I do not like the P938, my wife has one and the ambi safety gets in my way.


----------



## Seminoles

I just bought one. A Kahr PM9.


----------



## Ricky59

I vote ... Kahr..
PM9 is my primary carry ..


----------



## prof_fate

Have not shot any of these. The kel tec is cheap and I"ve heard good things about it. I have an MP full size so the shield is tempting and it doesnt' seem too small to me. Guna and Ammo this month reviews them and the taurus did well.
I got to hold, but not yet shoot, a LCR and wow, it weighed nothing. Only 5 rounds and I'd wonder how 357 would feel coming out of it but it's very tempting to toss in a pocket.


----------



## swany66675

I'm kind of doing the same thing but I'm trying to decide between the Sig p938 or the nano. I like both but looks go to the Sig, just makes me smile looking at it.


----------



## Shipwreck

S&W SHield 9mm.

In fact, I liked it so much, I spent 2.5 months looking for a second one!


----------



## mwbackus

Shield is very nice shooter, very concealable and has a sweet trigger for the price. If you can afford a bit more the Kahr CW9 has an even better trigger... Spend significantly more and you can have the Kahr P9...nicer finish, match barrel, and the sweet Kahr trigger which I believe is the best trigger of all CC pistols on the market.


----------



## Pukindog12

I voted CM9 but I'd suggest a CW9 instead. Virtually same size as a PF9, a 3.6" barrel, and no safety which is why I prefer it over the Shield.


----------



## Dragonheart

The Shield is not really a pocket pistol. It is an accurate, reliable compact handgun that fits the hand well. It is also very hard to find in 9mm and the 40 has a biting recoil. The Walther PPS is basically the same size, but the Walther is thinner and the factory trigger on the Walther is not as light as the Shield. Both these handguns can be carried in a large, cargo pants style pocket, but are better suited to a holster. 

As far as pocket handguns the Sig P-238 in 380 and the Sig P-938 in 9mm are the ultimate. Both are small reliable and capable of putting all round in a 4 inch circle at 15 yards. Most of the other pocket handguns fall way short on accuracy and reliability. I personally prefer the 9mm because of the additional power and bullet selection of the 9mm.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Of those I have personally tried I think the Walther PPS is the best sub-compact slim 9mm but it is not a pocket gun mostly due to it's shape. Squared off rear of slide is not real user friendly easing out of a pants pocket. Excels as a very discrete IWB option. Kind of in a niche by it's self. Lot of exciting new offerings in pocket nines out there but I think the PM9/CW9 still reins supreme taking into account all the variables such as weight, size, shape, thickness, smooth edges, capacity, trigger, safety, sights, etc. Two biggest weaknesses of the CM/PM are the mags like to ditch rounds into your pocket if not in a mag carrier and the slide release can be a little sharp. Easily fixed at home with a little dehorning. Nano and Shield are both intriguing but I have no trigger time with either. For some reason the Nano really appeals to me but I have no rational reason for it. I found the PF9 too much to handle but loved the Ruger LCP so the LC9 may be just enough heavier than the PF9 to be a good option if one can look beyond the safety on a heavy DAO trigger coupled with a mag disconnect. I'm rambling but my votes goes to the Kahr.


----------



## Russ

hideit said:


> Which would you buy and why?


I owned 3 of the slim 9mm in your poll. (Kahr CM9, Beretta Nano & S&W Shield)

Shield is the most reliable with all ammo and after 8 months pocket packing there is no wear marks. The Nano showed excessive wear especially the hood of the barrel after 200 rounds.

I also shot the Kimber Solo and it was a disaster from the first round.

Russ


----------



## Russ

Dragonheart said:


> The Shield is not really a pocket pistol. It is an accurate, reliable compact handgun that fits the hand well. It is also very hard to find in 9mm and the 40 has a biting recoil. The Walther PPS is basically the same size, but the Walther is thinner and the factory trigger on the Walther is not as light as the Shield. Both these handguns can be carried in a large, cargo pants style pocket, but are better suited to a holster.
> 
> As far as pocket handguns the Sig P-238 in 380 and the Sig P-938 in 9mm are the ultimate. Both are small reliable and capable of putting all round in a 4 inch circle at 15 yards. Most of the other pocket handguns fall way short on accuracy and reliability. I personally prefer the 9mm because of the additional power and bullet selection of the 9mm.


Dragonheart:

I have been pocket packing my Shield 9mm for the last 8 months 10 hours per day in 34 x 32 pleated slacks.

I did change out the stock sights for XS Big Dot Night Sights partly because the stock rear sight is angled such that it would catch on my pocket when I did quick practice draw.

The rear XS sight is low profile making a quick pocket draw A-OK

I owned and pocket packed the Kahr CM9 and Beretta Nano and there really was not much difference except the Kahr was 3 oz lighter which I noticed at first but now I am use to the added weight now which is due to the extra round for the Shield (7+1) and better quality rails and poly.

There is a reason you can't find a Shield but when you do it is worth it. Dollar for dollar you can't beat the Shield.

After shooting most of the slim 9mm on this poll the biggest disappointment and ripoff in my opinion is the Kimber Solo. Beauty is skin deep for this gun because as soon as I shot her the ugliness in the over priced $600 gun came out. Very disappointing.

The Beretta Nano is the runner up for disappointment. I shot over a case of assorted rounds through my Nano and it never was reliable enough to call her a ccw and several others posted similar comments on the Beretta forum.

I also shot the Sig 238. Very nice 380 but she was not 100% reliable and not as accurate as the Nano or Shield.

For me it comes down to reliability and after shooting more than 2 cases of ammo through the Kahr CM9, Beretta Nano and Shield no one can talk me out of voting for the Shield.

Russ


----------



## hideit

Russ: I have read many posts on this and other forums and reviews VERY similiar to your post


----------



## hideit

Russ: I forgot to mention about the p238 and p938 - how many rounds have you put thru the pistol?
I have read that these require about 500 to 600 rounds before they are 100% reliable


----------



## Russ

hideit said:


> Russ: I forgot to mention about the p238 and p938 - how many rounds have you put thru the pistol?
> I have read that these require about 500 to 600 rounds before they are 100% reliable


hideit:

I shot my friend's Sig 238 and I have no idea how many shells he had shot through his weapon. I shot just under a box and experienced maybe 2 jams. (My guess he had shot less than the 500 rounds. I believe the gun was fairly new.)

The Sig is a very well made firearm and is smaller than my Shield and would be a good choice if looking for a 380 firearm.

Back to the slim 9mm. I had such a frustrating road leading up to my Shield. I was honestly about ready to buy a revolver because my Kahr CM9 and Beretta Nano failed just enough to cause me some concern packing as a CCW. (About 2 FTE per 100 even after both went back to the shop and yes I gripped both hard to avoid limp wrist)

Honestly, with my Shield 9mm I have tried limp wrist to the point the gun nearly flew out of my hand, shot weak and cheap ammo, rapid fire, gang bang shooting sideways, weak hand upside down etc. and every time my Shield would kick every spent round out with authority.

I would be nuts to vote for any other slim 9mm but the Shield. I know in a crunch she will go bang and that is really all I want in a ccw.

Russ

P.S. After pocket packing for nearly 8 months and 500 rounds there is zero wear. Couldn't say that with my Beretta Nano. She showed wear marks after 200 rounds.


----------



## stevesf

Not which pocket pistol would you buy, but I just brought a Kimber Solo CDP. Timing is everything. Called my local Gander Mountain asking if they had the gun in. Been in the store at least a dozen times looking for it. They just got it in, and now I have it! Shot ninety rounds through it. It is sweet. Just follow all directions for field stripping, lubricating, and reassembly, and it performs flawlessly. It beats all other concealed handguns that I own or I have shot, hands down.


----------



## TheReaper

I voted Shield 9mm because I love mine.


----------



## Russ

stevesf said:


> Not which pocket pistol would you buy, but I just brought a Kimber Solo CDP. Timing is everything. Called my local Gander Mountain asking if they had the gun in. Been in the store at least a dozen times looking for it. They just got it in, and now I have it! Shot ninety rounds through it. It is sweet. Just follow all directions for field stripping, lubricating, and reassembly, and it performs flawlessly. It beats all other concealed handguns that I own or I have shot, hands down.


Stevest

I am pleased you enjoy your Kimber. I fell in love with the beauty of the Kimber Solo when it first came out and put down a deposit. While waiting I tested one at Impact Guns in Olden Utah and every round failed to eject.

What type of ammo are you shooting? I tried 115 grain Remington with 100% failure rate. I read you must shoot $1 per round defense ammo through the Kimber Solo.

Too bad I really liked the feel and quality. However I enjoy shooting my ccw so I opted for the Shield which can shoot cheap Walmart ammo

Russ


----------



## Ronso

Your question begs more questions like how you dress, what your budget is, etc. Being a Senior Member, you know what I mean. That said, I'd look at and shoot the Kahr CM9 (a less expensive version of the PM9), along with other guns mentioned in the various responses. I have a CW9 with 2 FTEs when new, out of over 1,000 trouble free rounds so it will be reliable.
I also like the fact that with one in the pipe and your trigger pull for the safety, you won't waste a second if, Heaven forbid, you need it NOW.


----------



## hideit

The thread has the word POCKET. So it is meant front pocket carry. Budget is not an issue


----------



## stevesf

I used Remington 147 grain "Golden Saber" and Federal 147 grain "Hydra-Shok" ammo. You must use either 124 grain or 147 grain ammo as stated in all of Kimber's literature. If you go to YouTube and look for the Kimber representative being interviewed at the 2012 shot show. He talks about the gun and why USA made and high power ammo is needed. I have the CDP model and I believe the CDP model that comes through Kimber's custom shop is made slightly different from the regular Solo model. In the custom shop at Kimber gunsmiths make the gun much tighter and machine the parts better than just the regular production process. I believe this is why the CDP model is better. I don't want to sound like a Kimber rep or a know it all, I'm just an everyday concealed carry gun person. Sure the Solo CDP is more expensive and all Solos require expensive ammo. But that's the way is is if you want to carry this gun. I think it is such a cool gun that I go the extra dollar for that. I have carried a Beretta Tomcat, a S & W 642 revolver, a Ruger LCP and a Ruger LC9 and have enjoyed all of them. The last thing I want to say that the Solo is slightly more difficult to properly field strip, properly lube to Kimber's specs and properly reassemble. The key word here is properly. I think that you can't go wrong with a new Solo if you are the one who has it from new and you take care of it. Good Luck with any gun you decide to carry. There are several other good reliable guns and they don't cost as much to buy or to shoot at the range. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Easy_CZ

The S&W Shield offers the best value of those slim 9s, IMO. The trigger is a thing of beauty. But unlike the Sig, you don't pay and arm and leg for it.


----------



## ksblazer

I've been looking into the Sig P290 or a Kimber Solo when they get all the bugs worked out.

Glad to see there are a few options out there as I've always been intrigued by pocket pistols.


----------



## jakeleinen1

I agree with Shipwreck. The M&P Shield is an impressive weapon... Highly reccommended


----------



## Jrags

I want a shield to try.


----------



## cjs1945

The LC9 is a great pistol for CC, i have carried one in warm weather since May of 2011. It is not a target pistol, but it is comfortable to carry and pleasant to shoot. It has always been completely reliable with any type of ammo, it has a long trigger pull but that is easy to get used to and the magazine disconnect safety is easy to remove if so desired. I have been completely happy with the LC9. I sometimes carry the LCR-357, it is vary compact and lite, usually with .38 +P, it is loud and abusive with 357 mag rounds.


----------



## gc1400

I carry the LC9 also and agree that it's a great pistol for CC. True, it's not a target pistol, but I take it to the range every couple of weeks to run a box of ammo through it just to see how it's holding up. I can honestly say I've never had any misfire or other malfunction from day one. It's probably the only semi-auto that I've owned that has not stove piped at least once.

I've heard great things about the Shield, and they must be true considering the current waiting list to purchase one at my local dealer is over 350 people deep.


----------



## Idahokid

Beretta Nano all the way.Im very happy with mine.never misses a beat.


----------



## kybandit

Smith Shield...the only one on the list that I don't have yet.


----------



## meanmachine1961

My vote goes to S&W Shield in 9mm. After I got mine, I sold my LC9 & my CW9. Carry it 95% of the time and a Ruger SP101 the other 5%.


----------



## DFM914

LC9 because I just bought one and it is a great little carry gun. Carried it concealed in a belly band for the last few days, almost forgot I had it on. Had a PF9, not a reliable handgun in my opinion.


----------



## JimD

The Shield was my choice for many of the reasons stated, I am a new shooter so I can't speak from experience other than I have no problems with mine.


----------



## ScottieG59

I waited a while before I made my choice on a pocket 9 mm. I did my best to keep an open mind and I concerned other calibers, such as 40 S&W and 45 ACP. 

At the end, I went with the Kahr PM9 with the black slide. I have heard great things about it from others but after buying a Kahr P380, I was not sure. Eventually, I went with the PM9. 

The things I like about the PM9 is its very small size, it's ability to handle heavier +P ammo, the polygonal rifling, reports from users, the use of top quality materials, the lack of a manual safety, the ability to fire with the magazine removed, the dovetailed front and rear sights allowing options, the simplicity of field striping, that it is Glock-like, that it is very accurate, feels right in my hands, etc. 

Going to the range with the Kahr PM9 was a very good experience. It worked very well with the cheap white box ammo and was very controllable with the hot Corbon +P 115 grain loads. Yes it has a stout recoil with the hot ammo, but it is very controllable.


----------



## Holly

I have a Sig 938 and I _love_ it!


----------



## mawguy

I researched all of them. Pound for pound, the Taurus PT709 was my pick. The trigger is unique, it shoots well, has no "harsh" recoil, and is very concealable. I love my Ruger SR9c, but it was heavier and thicker than the PT709. The slim version for Ruger is the LC9 but I just couldn't justify getting it.


----------



## DoingOK

I have owned- M&P Shield, LCP, SR9C, Kimber Solo CDP and Sig P938. I sold them all except for the P938 and Kimber. Yes, I sold the Shield because I felt the Kimber and P938 were the ones that fit my criteria the best. Both have performed with ZERO issues. I have nothing bad to say about the Shield....it was just not as nice as the Sig and Kimber. The Shield is a great value for its price and I would not hesitate to recommend it to anyone.


----------



## shaolin

I went old school and got the S&W 3913 although not a true pocket pistol is the same size as many CC firearms. It is accurate and you can buy one for under $325 from CDNN.


----------



## BigCityChief

Great choice. I own a 3953TSW - both excellent pistols! Good luck with it.


----------



## justin81

Does anyone have a picture of the Shield in their pocket? 

I'm looking for a pocket 9 now. I had the P3AT which was great in the front right pocket but just didn't trust the caliber. I switched to a 38 revolver for now but really like the look of the Nano, CM9, and Shield. Originally was looking at the DB9 but too many bad reviews.


----------



## AceshooterAce

From the research I have done, without a doubt the shield.


----------



## Ben

I agree with GFM914 on the Ruger LC9. I have one, and it is a great little pistol, except for the laser that came with it (Now you see the red dot, now you don't). Very slim, low-profile, very reliable.


----------



## ScottieG59

I pocket carry a Kahr PM9 (new style). It has been flawless with the the cheap target white box ammo as well as with +P carry ammo. It carries easier than any other capable caliber pistol I have seen.

My other capable pocket carry guns are a Ruger LCR 38 SPL +P and a Springfield Armory XDs 45 ACP, including +P. 

There are many 9mm options out there and there are other options in 38 SPL, 357 Mag, 40 S&W and 45 ACP.

The 9mm is the easiest to shoot and very capable if it can handle +P ammo, as the Kahr PM9 does.


----------



## jccash

*Shield and Air Weight*

For pocket carry I use the S&W Air Weight 442 Revolver and a DiSantis pocket holster. But I voted for the M&P Shield 9mm which is the small compact I own. Many of the handguns mentioned above like the P938 I really like. For the price and quality I decided on the Shield. I normally don't carry my Shield in my pocket but I can if I want to. I own a Bucksholster.com IWB which is a lot like the Cross Breed brand. Very happy with the Shield even though I need a lot of practice seeing I seem to hit lower then where I'm aiming. I also own a Sig Pro 40 cal which I like and a small Bursa .380 which I gave to my son.


----------



## uncledanny

*None of These*



Ala Tom said:


> Why a Pocket Pistol? Won't 'small' do? I thought I wanted this type of pistol a few months ago and went looking. Many of these had not yet come on the market. I tried the 709 Slim and hated it. Couldn't hit anything with it. Its slim size made it difficult to grasp well so my shots were off due to the effects of bad grip and recoil. I tried an M&P9c but it wasn't as smooth as I expected. Recently I considered the Nano but rejected it after hearing reports that "limp wristing" was a common problem due to difficulty in gripping it.
> 
> The best 9 mm I found was the Ruger SR9c which did indeed fit in my pocket and was easy to grip firmly and shoot accurately. But when I went in to buy it, they had a SR40c (identical size and shape, more power) and only about $20 more. I bought the Ruger SR40C instead. But I use an IWB rather than just stuffing it in my pocket. I have stuffed it in my pocket for a short time as when walking the dog late at night on a weekend when there is commotion in the neighborhood.
> 
> I am considering a small gun again for use in an ankle holster in the car. Maybe a Glock 26 or 27. I shot the 26 well and liked its feel, just not as much as I liked the feel of the SR9C. Can I shoot the 26 (9mm) more accurately than the 27 (.40)? Maybe they are about the same for a Center of Mass shot. I feel if there are no other factors in a trade-off, a 40 is preferable than a 9 for defense.


I agree. I prefer my S&W SD9 to which I have added a steel guiderod.


----------



## skinnyb

Love the LC9. Wife end I both have one.


----------



## ScottieG59

You see there are many good choices. Consider your price range and whether it should fit it a pocket, whether it needs to be compatible with other guns and which feels best to you.


----------



## Steve S

I really like my PM9 for front pocket carry as well as my LCP. For inside the waist, it's always my G26.


----------



## GunByte

Dragonheart said:


> The Shield is not really a pocket pistol. It is an accurate, reliable compact handgun that fits the hand well. It is also very hard to find in 9mm and the 40 has a biting recoil. The Walther PPS is basically the same size, but the Walther is thinner and the factory trigger on the Walther is not as light as the Shield. Both these handguns can be carried in a large, cargo pants style pocket, but are better suited to a holster.
> 
> As far as pocket handguns the Sig P-238 in 380 and the Sig P-938 in 9mm are the ultimate. Both are small reliable and capable of putting all round in a 4 inch circle at 15 yards. Most of the other pocket handguns fall way short on accuracy and reliability. I personally prefer the 9mm because of the additional power and bullet selection of the 9mm.


As a long time pocket gun guy I have to agree. I have owned all but a few of the guns in the survey. I got one of the first Shields and sold it a month afterwards because it did not fit well in my pocket and I have big pockets since I pocket carry. It is more of a belt gun with a full slim grip. Nice gun but not a traditional pocket gun. I have found the PM9/CM9 and Sig P938 to be the best 9mm pocket guns. Slim, reliable an easy to conceal. I currently carry the Sig P938 and P238 along with a Ruger LCR .357 and .22 mag revolver. Easy to carry and with good ammo, very potent. Been shooting for over 40 years and had a few hundred handguns and I think my choices are very good based on what is out there now. I used to own an LC9 also but the grip was too thin and did not like that you had to pull the trigger almost to the absolute rear of the trigger guard to fire it. For me, the Kahrs have the best triggers but then again I am an old revolver guy so a Kahr trigger feels like a very light DA gun.


----------



## TheisHolsters

Having shot & carried most every gun on this list, I voted the Shield. As a daily carry gun, the size is perfect for myself. The extended magazine gives this gun the edge. It looks natural and adds more control on a quick draw. This list is pretty complete. Each of these guns are worth owning, especially the ones that have an available laser attachment. 
I give the close 2nd place nod to the NANO. Face it, it's a cool looking gun. Add a Crimson laser and it's a nice carry piece. Flat on both sides it fits comfortably in a holster.


----------



## BlueLineFish

cm9


----------



## niadhf

Ok, help me think this through.... 
If you had a choice between about $250 for PF9 (or LC9, but for a nieglible difference, i like the PF9 grip better, and i can get a 22conversion kit for it) or around $450 for a Shield, which would you chose and why? And would either make more sense than having a Makarov slide milled for XS standard dot night sights? (sights are about 130, unsure on labor yet) 
Why? Well NY's new "load no more than seven" makes me think i may as well go slim over my preffered M&P9c. 
As to the inevitable "get a 1911" response, i had 2, sold em. My 45 carry would be M&P45c downloaded 1. 
Experience? Ccw since '89. Handun competitor (not top shelf). I have shot many small & light guns shoot them well. 
I really am looking for opinions and why you would make your choice. 
Thanks


----------



## rustyjde

Love the LC9.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Sig P238 is my everyday carry for off duty.

Reasons: it's light, extremely accurate, has real sights (night sights) on a pocket pistol, great trigger, 1911 design, functions flawlessly (at least mine does), looks great and enjoyable to shoot because it's all metal (not polymer) so recoil is almost non-existent. You can do a lot worse... but doubt you could do better when looking for a pocket pistol.

The P938 is simply the newer 9mm version on mine.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Great sights too on the Sigs...


----------



## jessexd45

Has everyone forgotten about Rugers lc9 or walthers compact 9. Im not sure of its designation but id look more that way if i wanted a 9. Im fine with my 45.


----------



## Charliefox

I bought the Kahr CM9 because it was very small, easy to conceal and carry and worked just like the Glock 19 it replaced.


----------



## Ricky59

Charliefox said:


> I bought the Kahr CM9 because it was very small, easy to conceal and carry and worked just like the Glock 19 it replaced.


I agree ..but I've had the kahr Pm9 for a few years..
And my glock 19 for a few months ..both are great shooters..


----------



## grabo172

I have both a Nano for myself with Trijicon night sights and a Sig P938 for my wife (Trijicon factory installed).

Both are our carry weapons.

Personally I like my Nano better than her P938
(Although, my Nano is currently at Beretta for FTE issues. Hope to have it back soon)

I'm leaning to a Ruger LCR 357 if I get another carry weapon.


----------



## Lateck

I voted how I bought. LC9 

Lateck,


----------



## berettatoter

My new favorite is the Beretta Nano!:mrgreen:


----------



## schneep

None of the above should be a choice


----------



## TheDC

I voted Kel-Tec-NOT knocking any of the others in the slightest (and some listed are most likely nicer),but for the investment plus the reliability my P11 has been giving me,it's hard to beat (at that price level anyways). Just my 2 cents though,I'm by no means an expert (just in what works for me personally).


----------



## TheDC

schneep said:


> None of the above should be a choice


And your reasoning being?


----------



## SouthernBoy

The one I already own, and have owned for some time, the Kahr PM9.


----------



## Popeye

Short list of choices, there. I voted for my Kel-Tec PF9, since it is the only 9mm I own.
I got it for its 12 oz weight and beltclip, which makes it an easy grab when I run to the store, or wherever.
I have 400 flawless rounds through it, but only use good ammo.

After retiring from State LE, I strayed away from 9mm (crackheads aren't overly impressed by 9s) and went to .45acp 165 gr, +P, JHPs.
My idea is to go with the best 'Terminal Ballistis', I can obtain at the 20 ft Self-Defense range. Most of my .45s are 3.5 to 4 in bbls.

I try to keep a minimal terminal impact (POI) of 425 ft-lbs or better. The most effective combination of velocity & mass.
Then, to find the best bullet configuration to maximize those ft/lbs of force for the best 'stopping-power' (aka, pain).

I keep some smaller pistols for hot weather or those times to be discreet.


----------



## sawman1293

I have a Kimber Solo, but I don't pocket carry it. It rides in a CB Microclip. Great shooting gun.


----------



## RegasAZ

I bought the Beretta Nano 3 months ago and so far I have not had a single failure of anytype using 115 grain FMJ at the range. Took a little while to get used to the long trigger pull but I believe I am over that. I've added the Talon Grips, 8 round Magazine, and a LaserMax sight. Have only run about 250 rounds through it, but it does everything it is supposed to.


----------



## grabo172

grabo172 said:


> I have both a Nano for myself with Trijicon night sights and a Sig P938 for my wife (Trijicon factory installed).
> 
> Both are our carry weapons.
> 
> Personally I like my Nano better than her P938
> (Although, my Nano is currently at Beretta for FTE issues. Hope to have it back soon)
> 
> I'm leaning to a Ruger LCR 357 if I get another carry weapon.


My Nano is in its way home from Beretta. Hopefully whatever the issue was they fixed it! I'll find out Tuesday what was the problem.


----------



## mikemc53

I'm expecting a little pushback on this...the one I like is not on the list and probably not a popular choice.

Really like the SCCY CPX-2, for a few reasons. Good price, fits the hand really well, looks good and seems to be really well designed and built.


----------



## Meister

I have a few of the slims listed in the voting questionaire. All of them possess various good traits but believe it or not I would have to probably suggest the Kel-Tec if for nothing else it is priced right enough for me to not worry about the abuse suffered from pocket carry and constant removal-reinsert.


----------



## Maymay

LC9. I like hammer fired double actions. I, currently keeping an eye out for a 3" GP100.


----------



## Easy_CZ

Shield. Hands down one of the best small 9s out there.


----------



## Overkill0084

None of the above.
Id probably go SA EMP or maybe something small from STI.


----------



## grabo172

grabo172 said:


> My Nano is in its way home from Beretta. Hopefully whatever the issue was they fixed it! I'll find out Tuesday what was the problem.


They replaced the Extractor and polished the feed ramp and chamber. Looks like the extractor was damaged.

Hopefully it'll run anything I put through it!


----------



## GunByte

Having owned and carried half of the listed guns (and others) I chose the Sig P938 for my EDC. Problem with this poll is that we do not know if people are choosing by price, experience with the gun or some other reason that has nothing to do with the gun itself. Less expensive guns usually win out in polls because more people can afford them. Amount of advertising is also a factor. 

The Shield is a great 9mm and I often recommend it to new gun owners, but too big for pocket carry. If I am going to carry a gun on my belt it will not be a low capacity 9mm. A fraction of an inch difference in thickness is not a difficult obstacle to overcome if you dress around your gun as I do. In reality there is no best gun; only what is best for you. I am biased towards all metal guns and after 42 years of shooting, only bought my first polymer gun two years ago. I also like manual safeties on my guns and only own one semi auto without one. So my bias and requirement that a small 9mm be able to fit easily into the pockets of all my pants and jackets is why I chose the Sig P938. Not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## slickab

PM9, best trigger, most accurate...


----------



## BigCityChief

My favorite small frame 9 for EDC is the Ruger LC9.


----------



## niadhf

I ended up with a PF9, which I love for price, it is berry accurate, and the holsters I own for my P-11 fit it nicely. That said, when a Shield is available to me at a reasonable price, it will be mine!
Slim 9 on the belt. Yep. Why? NY's new BS law. I I have to download to 7, why carry the extra widths and weight. That said, I am only semi retiring the M&P9c In it's place is the .45c. Only downloaded one and ThE most comfortable carry gun I own. 
To the person who suggested the SA EMP. I almost went that way. sWEET gun. But again, legal capacity for me. Why pay $1050 and have to download?
I know that said law is likely to be overturned, but until that time....
I AM a law abiding citizen.


----------



## Popeye56

I was looking at an LC9 and a PF9 at my LGS, both carried the same price tag ($300). To me there was no comparison, I bought the LC9. The appearance of quality was completely on the side of Ruger. Left the Kel-tec there.


----------



## OHshooter

I own a Shield and a PF9 and I carry the PF9 everyday. Has somewhere between 500 and 1000 rounds through it and has never failed once. It carries in a pocket much easier then a shield imo but from what others say seems to be a roll of the dice whether you get a "good one".


----------



## schyfy

Love my Beretta Nano.. no problems with it other than I cant get enough ammo to shoot all the time!!!


----------



## Doublea17

Voted shield but will be interesting how the XDs 9 will do when it comes out this summer.


----------



## Russ

hideit said:


> Which would you buy and why?


I owned and sold a Nano and Kahr CM9 due to FTF & FTE issues.

I now own a Shield 9mm. No reason to purchase another single stack 9mm. Weapon goes bang every time.

Russ


----------



## high pockets

None of the above.


----------



## Huskybiker

I voted Shield, because it has very recently become my warm weather EDC. It replaced a Kel-tec PF-9 which I just couldn't get to be 100% reliable. I carry a M&P9C when I can dress around it, but it's a little big to conceal under only a t-shirt. The Shield is a little heavier than the PF-9, but I still forget its there (IWB).


----------

